
Google+ is shutting down on April 2. Help mirror it to the Internet Archive - marked
https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/b69d1b/google_is_shutting_down_in_just_a_few_days_april/
======
fgjhgfjhfg
DigitalOcean will give $100 credit to new user for free, you can help by using
this to run warrior:
[https://gist.github.com/0polar/0bf2fdad524a0b582e0806c28da8c...](https://gist.github.com/0polar/0bf2fdad524a0b582e0806c28da8c97c)

------
ideepakmathur
Poor Google haven't got succeeded in Social Media.

It had shut downed Orkut, Allo shutting down Google+, Hangout.

